# is babywearing possible- infant w/leg casts?



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

A friend of mine who had expressed interest in babywearing recently had her baby... one friend of ours was going to give her a sling, and I have a mei tai cut out that I intended to finish up for her. Now we're holding off, though, because her baby was born with club foot, and so has two casts from the upper thigh down.

She is already so disappointed to not be able to use the cloth diapers she bought (way too bulky), and I feel so badly for her that she can't babywear either.









At least, not any way I've thought of so far, except maybe if she gets one of those where their legs hang straight down, like the more mainstream kind, and I don't even know if that would work... Any thoughts/suggestions? They are being told she will have casts until 6 months old.


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

Not sure without seeing her, but I would think she might be able to get away with a stretch wrap. If she folds it in half so it's more narrow, it would be pretty thin and arrangeable between her her legs. She just wouldn't spread it out to get her baby into the ideal sitting position right now, but she should still be able to wear her comfortably. She may not be able to do it right now depending on how tiny her baby is, but I would think she should be able to wear her with the casts. Anyone else have any thoughts?

My other suggestion would be to find a local babywearing group or even a store that carries different carriers and see if someone can help her in person try different carriers and different positions. I would think how ever your friend can safely hold her baby, she should be able to put her in a carrier that way, she just might have to be creative. Even if she gets a woven wrap and just wraps it completely around her baby in a tummy to tummy position.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think the idea of a stretchy wrap is promising, and she might also look into a carrier like a Pikkolo with the toggle drawstring at the base -- it might give her enough leeway to wear him with the casts.

Poor little guy!


----------



## Prisca (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree with the others. I think a stretchy wrap would work. A stretchy wrap is very soft and moldable and it can be wrapped either between baby's legs or over them. Don't give up. I think she can still babywear.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

there is a great support thread over at thebabywearer.com for moms of babies with club feet. my DD1 had a club foot and i was able to wear her pretty easily. the casting period also doesn't last too long, usually, but then they're in boots and bar. so what works well for the casts (ie a stretchy wrap) is probably going to be a total pain with boots and bar. but there are a lot of options, and that thread is full of good advice on a variety of carrier options and lots of support


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Short answer: yes

If she can make it to a local babywearing group than she could get hands on help with a number of different carriers.


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much! The moby wrap worked really well at first with the casts, and now she is borrowing my mei tai and that is working well with the braces and bar. Thanks for the suggestion to check out TBW, as well... I hadn't been over there and that was extremely helpful! Especially the pictures!


----------

